# Joukkoliikennefoorumi > Foorumista itsestään >  Mainokset joukkoliikennefoorumilla

## petro

Millähän perusteella Foorumilla näkyvät mainokset valitaan? ... Chevrolet Epica?

Tosin, niin kuin mainoksen alla sanotaan, mainos ei näy rekisteröityneille käyttäjille, mutta silti??

----------


## hylje

Google-mainoksia ei valitse ylläpito, vaan Googlen algoritmin kautta mainostajat.

----------


## Albert

*Firefox*in käyttäjä lataa *Adblock Plus .*
Ei tule forumin mainoksia näkyviin enää, vaikka et kirjaudukaan!

----------


## Koala

> *Firefox*in käyttäjä lataa *Adblock Plus .*
> Ei tule forumin mainoksia näkyviin enää, vaikka et kirjaudukaan!


Ja ylläpito kiittää.

----------


## karihoo

> *Firefox*in käyttäjä lataa *Adblock Plus .*
> Ei tule forumin mainoksia näkyviin enää, vaikka et kirjaudukaan!





> Ja ylläpito kiittää.


Jos joku haluaa tukea foorumin ylläpitoa vaikka käyttää Adblockia niin mainokset on mahdollista sallia vaikka vain yhdelle internet-osoitteelle jlf.fi, Firefox-selaimen oikeassa yläkulmassa näkyvän ABP-napin takaa löytyy kyseinen toiminto.

----------


## Albert

> Jos joku haluaa tukea foorumin ylläpitoa vaikka käyttää Adblockia niin mainokset on mahdollista sallia vaikka vain yhdelle internet-osoitteelle jlf.fi, Firefox-selaimen oikeassa yläkulmassa näkyvän ABP-napin takaa löytyy kyseinen toiminto.


No mutta, minähän mielelläni avustan fooorumin ylläpitoa mutta ilman mainoksia. Ylläpito antakoon ohjeet!

----------


## vko

> No mutta, minähän mielelläni avustan fooorumin ylläpitoa mutta ilman mainoksia.


Joukkoliikennefoorumilla suoritetaan syyskuun aikana erinäisiä muutoksia, jotka vaikuttavat tässäkin viestiketjussa keskusteltuihin asioihin.

Olen myös miettinyt ns. normaalikäyttäjälle mahdollisia avustuskeinoja ja -tapoja. Käytännössä ainut muoto tällä hetkellä voisi olla rahalliset avustukset, joilla pyrittäisiin kattamaan foorumin pyörittämisestä aiheutuvat suorat kulut (palvelin, lisenssit, yms), jotka tähän saakka ovat menneet täysin omasta pussistani (- mainostulot). Tätä asiaa kuitenkin pitää vielä miettiä tarkemmin, joten en tässä vielä sen enempää siitä kirjoittele.

Näistä kuitenkin lisää tietoa myöhemmin: muutoksista näillä näkymin syyskuun aikana, avustusasioista vasta niiden jälkeen.

----------


## JSL

> Käytännössä ainut muoto tällä hetkellä voisi olla rahalliset avustukset, joilla pyrittäisiin kattamaan foorumin pyörittämisestä aiheutuvat suorat kulut


Juu, tehdään tänne vaikka jollain muulla värillä kuin sinisellä tai vihreällä VIP-jäsenet!  :Very Happy:

----------

